# Dados em tempo real??



## marcoanjos (21 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Bom dia pessoal!

Sou novo por aqui e gostaria de uma ajuda.

Gostaria de disponibilizar os dados em tempo real como neste site: http://prowind.com.br/

Qual equipamento me indicam? Gostaria de comprar pelo Brasil mesmo.

Agradeço desde já!


----------

